# South African Police Special Task Force



## Koevoet (Jun 8, 2006)

I know this is not exactly military but I thought I'd submit these photos anyway as the STF basically does the same functions as the military in some foreign countries. These guys have to do compulsory advanced courses including special skills such as diving, VIP protection, explosives, medical training and a basic parachute training course.


----------



## Bundu Basher (Jun 8, 2006)

Howzit Koevoet!

I had a friend who applied for 'Spesmag' but failed on the 6th day of the then 7 day selection course!
Back then (in the 1980's) it was one of the toughest selection courses around... although i'm sure it still isn't easy even now!

On a slightly different note, any connection between you and the original SADF Koevoet?


----------



## Koevoet (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey howzit Bundu!
Nought I had the chance to join Koevoet in 1988 when they  were recruiting back at my old Riot Unit (East Rand Riot Unit No.6) but I was too damn kakbang to go for it. Hey I was only 20 so I decided to live longer over getting an RPG in the head.solaf 
I have 11 years Riot Unit experience and that  was enough for me. I am a total fanatic about our armed forces though and I've collected heaps of books on the bush war.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 9, 2006)

Great Photos mate


----------



## Bundu Basher (Jun 11, 2006)

Koevoet said:
			
		

> Hey howzit Bundu!
> Nought I had the chance to join Koevoet in 1988 when they were recruiting back at my old Riot Unit (East Rand Riot Unit No.6)


 
Was that by any chance the unit based just outside Dunnotar?


----------



## fishclint (Jan 14, 2007)

Koevoet said:


> Hey howzit Bundu!
> Nought I had the chance to join Koevoet in 1988 when they were recruiting back at my old Riot Unit (East Rand Riot Unit No.6) but I was too damn kakbang to go for it. Hey I was only 20 so I decided to live longer over getting an RPG in the head.solaf
> I have 11 years Riot Unit experience and that was enough for me. I am a total fanatic about our armed forces though and I've collected heaps of books on the bush war.


 
Here is a short photo video I made with koevoet photos and a Koevoet song called 'Green Boots'!

YOUTUBE video removed due to Copyright infringement


----------



## Reloader (Jan 14, 2007)

Great video and song, Fishclint! solthum


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jan 14, 2007)

Reloader said it all, The song was great.

Silky


----------



## fishclint (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks! sal; 

I really struggled to get hold of Koevoet photos! drill; 

They are as rare as hens teeth these days!


----------



## Bundu Basher (Jan 17, 2007)

*Bakgat*

Bakgat boet!  

(For the non Afrikaans speakers - roughly translated to the English equivalent,  this would be "jolly good show, old bean!")


----------



## alf999alf (May 5, 2007)

*Task Force pix*

rat: 

Excellent - great guys, great unit.


----------



## Cutaway (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice collection of pics there Fishclint.
Who wrote and performed 'Green Boots' ? It's remarkably similar to the John Edmond BSAP song, 'Black Boots.'


----------



## Braith-Wafer (Oct 20, 2007)

Although not military, Various police units around the world, especially SWAT teams undergo military type training.


----------



## Cutaway (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes there are a number of SWAT/HRU and Paramilitary police units that undergo 'military type' trg, but not one is as hard as the Taakmag.
All members take  BPC and on completion of trg are, (or at least were) FF qual'd.


----------



## Jim Hooper (Mar 30, 2009)

*Koevoet*



fishclint said:


> Here is a short photo video I made with koevoet photos and a Koevoet song called 'Green Boots'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Hooper (Mar 31, 2009)

fishclint said:


> Thanks! sal;
> 
> I really struggled to get hold of Koevoet photos! drill;
> 
> They are as rare as hens teeth these days!


 
FYI, this is the YouTube Copyright Infringement Notification going out today:

Dear Sir/Madam:
A Google search for “Koevoet” led me to MilitaryImages.net, where I discovered a video originally posted on YouTube that uses eleven photos taken (and copyrighted) by me and lifted from one of my books:

_Koevoet!_ (Southern Books, 1988)

They also appear in my book _Beneath the Visiting Moon_ (Lexington Books, 1990)
And my book (co-authored with Ken Guest and Anthony Rogers): _Flashpoint! At the Frontline of Today’s Wars_ (Arms and Armor, 1994). Some have also appeared in various magazines, to include Combat & Survival (UK), Combat and Militaria (UK), Barret (Germany), Raids (France), and Soldier of Fortune (USA).

They can also be found on my website: http://www.jimhooper.co.uk

My copyright extends to Australia, Canada, France, Germany, New Zealand, South Africa, and USA.

The title of the YouTube video is Koevoet Video (SWA Police). The YouTube link is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14WDwL8pz54.

The MilitaryImages.net link is:
http://www.militaryimages.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4725&highlight=koevoet&page=2

I have made this information known to the webmaster of MilitaryImages.net, who claims that YouTube is the principle offender in allowing copyright infringement of my work, and refuses to remove it from his site.

As is required, I include the following statement:

I have a good faith belief that use of the copyrighted work described above is not authorized by the copyright owner (or by a third party who is legally entitled to do so on behalf of the copyright owner) and is not otherwise permitted by law.

I swear that the information contained in this notification is accurate and that I am the copyright owner or have an exclusive right in law to bring infringement proceedings with respect to its use.

Sincerely
Jim Hooper


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 1, 2009)

Video link removed mate


----------



## Ratel (Apr 1, 2009)

*Copyright*

I agree fully with Jim Hooper here. I find stuff from my website www.sa-soldier.com showing up all over the web. Some guy even lifted a photo of me to sell some SADF gear on eBay. In fact, just a few minutes ago I stumbled on a website called iterasi.net that has a whole page of mine inside it's own frameset!! Boy this really gets me cooking! I'm disappointed at you FISHCLINT. Taking all these pictures without permission just to make your little clips for YouTube. You should stop it you know!


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with the sentiments expressed by both Jim Hooper and Ratel. The work and the photos and the personal experiences belong to these men and if they are legally copyrighted, all someone has to do is ask permission and if granted, give credit where credit is do. Sometimes when I read a book I find myself later using words or terms that I read in that book, but if these words and terms are universal or easily proven to have been used by all of us during my war, (VietNam), I don't feel that I am guilty of a crime such as plagiarism. That is something entirely different and like copyright infringement, deliberate and intentional, a crime committed to make oneself look like someone or something you're not.
I applaud Bombardier for his decision to remove the video from this site. He is an honorable man that I know suffers the same fate as most honorable men, little credit or fanfare, just the satisfaction of doing the right thing.
Semper Fi


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 25, 2009)

Heres a web site with lots of koevet patches and insignia

http://koevoet.webklik.nl/page/home


----------



## fishclint (Aug 27, 2009)

Ratel said:


> I agree fully with Jim Hooper here. I find stuff from my website www.sa-soldier.com showing up all over the web. Some guy even lifted a photo of me to sell some SADF gear on eBay. In fact, just a few minutes ago I stumbled on a website called iterasi.net that has a whole page of mine inside it's own frameset!! Boy this really gets me cooking! I'm disappointed at you FISHCLINT. Taking all these pictures without permission just to make your little clips for YouTube. You should stop it you know!



I never lifted any photos from Jim Hooper's book/s. The photos were freely  obtained from the internet and already in the public domain. There were no watermarks or any information to point out the origins of the photos (including copyright etc).  

The photos were used to generate some interest in Koevoet (which they did!) and not for any personal gain.

I have already been in contact with Jim Hooper, apologised and deleted the Youtube video.  I pointed out to Jim that the videos had generated huge interest in Koevoet and that many people were looking for his books.  The problem is that the books are no longer being produced and all the Amazon sales are second-hand book sales that do not financialy benefit Jim. 

All the SADF and Koevoet videos were just a small tribute to those men that served in the bushwar and nothing more! It was clear that  there weren't any tributes or recognition coming from our own government or anywhere else! 

To now see that I'm being likened to some kind of petty thief makes me wonder why I bothered in the first place!


----------

